# Releaseable Body Armor



## BillyC1636 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a little background. I'm currently issued a Paraclete TMV/RAV with a manufacture date of 03/12 (Now made by PPE). The hook/loop on the internal cummerbund and external cummerbund have weakened after 6 months of use (Constant don-doff/running/rappel/fast rope/call outs/etc.) The internal cummerbund no longer sticks together. And the external cummerbund sometimes falls out of the flap. I'll contact Paracelete tomorrow morning and hopefully have them fix it... I'm currently using a spare we have in inventory. 

In my position, I get asked a lot of questions about equipment. I've made the recommendation, prior to me having problems, for the Paraclete to our regional task force members. This resulted in them ordering a 100+ units. They are still waiting for their vests to come in. I hope they don't have the same problem as myself and a couple team members do with our vests. 

Now I've been tasked with finding some more vests for another unit. They operate on/around the water and support us when necessary. Their supervisor wants us to be as similar as possible. I did not recommend the Paraclete this time, and told them I would get back to them on it. 

I was looking at the Eagle Industries Maritime-CIRAS. I know this vest has been around a while so something has to be good about it. I don't know of any teams in the area that use the vest so I haven't had the chance to look at it in person. Every now and then, I see post about the vest only to have the response "If you look around there are better vest out there." So what are the better vests out there? What are the Navy SWCC teams currently using? I have a Eagle Industries plate carrier that I've had for 6+ years now so I know the Eagle quality. 

The LBT 6094B-RS is something else I'm looking into as well but they seem to be new. 

Cost really isn't an issue. What I need: preferably an ambidextrous release point, the possibility to insert buoyancy panels, carry soft armor AND plates. 

Thank you.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 4, 2012)

I've worn the Maritime CIRAS quite extensively and it has been through quite a bit with me, and I have to say that I still love the vest to this day. Yes, there are plenty of "gucci-er" vests out there, however I'm yet to be disappointed by my CIRAS. The only thing that I didn't like about it was that I would get pretty hot in it. Of course I was also using it in the Middle East so obviously the climate was a little warmer at times. Overall though I don't think you can go wrong with that vest at all.

In regards to plate carriers, I would say that TYR makes a pretty damn good plate carrier. Check out the TYR LWPC as well. I'm sure that Arrow4 will jump in here and say the same thing. I switched over to the plate carrier while overseas just because I like the lighter weight as well as ventilation that it provides. I don't get quite as much soft armor coverage though, which I'm personally fine with.


----------



## dknob (Nov 5, 2012)

I kept my Eagle CIRAS (non maritime version) after I got out. The thing is worth a quite a few dead presidents. I used it for only one deployment and it was fine. But later when we got the plate carrier with seperate RLCS it was pretty ideal when you were standing around waiting for a call as you could keep your armor on, but your kit nearby.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 5, 2012)

I've had my MAR-CIRAS for going on 4 years and it was beat up when I got it. Its still going strong.

I preferred it over the RBAV-SF we got issued as you could keep one side open to throw on quickly without the whole cummerbund dragging around. My only bitch was the safety tab that secures on the back for the release handle used to rub me a bit. That and side plates came out and I had to buy new pouches for the side to fit them which made me look fat


----------



## BillyC1636 (Nov 5, 2012)

Fox1371: Thank you for your response. I looked at TYR briefly and they have a nice offering.

dknob: Thank you. I'm guessing if it lasted some deployment abuse it'll last riding around with some boat guys.

Mac_NZ: I've always thought Eagle products would last forever. Thanks for confirming. And I'm glad you brought up the RBAV-SF. I looked at those as well but saw limited use. So I decided to bypass em.

Any experience with LBT products? A sales rep is trying to send me a T&E model. It was recommended over the Eagle product. I guess its the newest thing?


----------

